# Assistance with a Flame Angel



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Here are my Water Parameters 29 Gal Biocube:

Temp: 78F
Gravity: 1.026 - I just got my refractometer calibrated today
Salinity: 35ppm
Calcium: 480
Alkalinity: 11
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0-5ppm (finally!)
PH: 8.0
Phosphates: 0

I have 1 flame angel that I've acclimated into the biocube I have, I've had him since saturday, but he's not eating at all. He grazes occasionally on the tank's live rocks and that's about it.

My Daily Feeding Regimen:
(2PM-3PM)
1 Frozen Mysis shrimp cube
+ 1 drop of Marine C (vitamin C from Kent)
+ 1-2 drops of Garlic Xtreme (99% Garlic Extract from Kent)

(8PM-9PM)
10-15 Pellets of New Life Spectrum
+ 1 drop of Marine C (vitamin C from Kent)
+ 1 drop of Garlic Xtreme (99% Garlic Extract from Kent)


Let the cube melt so that it's absorbs the additives. Spot feed on the left side of the tank (not very much flow there)

The fish will definitely not come out nor go for the food, it's like the fish isn't hungry. The fish I got from the LFS informed me that he was hand caught and guaranteed that there's no way it was caught by cyanide -- I trust the guy since this LFS has been reputable for over 20+ years, and has never had problems with fish. He showed me how the fish fed in his tank, and it ate.

I also have 2 clowns now -- my Ocellaris Clowns, they don't touch mysis shrimp at all. They love the new spectrum stuff though. My Angel still doesn't touch the stuff. I'm just afraid he's either not acclimated with the tank yet, or just scared to eat. I spot feed so I try to train them to take the food in 1 area each time I come up.

I want them off the pellets, but don't think that'll be the case -- anyway I can wean all my fish into eating the mysis shrimp instead of prepared food? I want to try that route since i heard it's the best nutrition there is for these fish.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Flames can be a bit shy when first introduced. Try brine shrimp, and allow it to get caught in the current and spread across the tank. I would not be worried at all yet.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Flames can be a bit shy when first introduced. Try brine shrimp, and allow it to get caught in the current and spread across the tank. I would not be worried at all yet.


Cool -- i'll attempt that tomorrow. I don't have the means of getting brine shimp today, =) coincidentally today was my fw brine shrimp feeding day (i'm strange i know) and they ran out. tomorrow will have shipments.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

you can always try the ocean nutrition algae sheets too


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

terryap said:


> you can always try the ocean nutrition algae sheets too


Great idea. When you do, cut strips into the sheet so that it sways in the water current.

Also, use a trigger for feeding time. I turn on the bedroom light every time I feed the Q, just before adding food. The fish learn to recognize the trigger and get more bold at feeding time.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

they also recommend to remove the algae sheet 24 hours later, but do it sooner, as it shreds up and flows into the current, and it harder to remove and makes a mess, I would remove it after 12 hours to avoid a mess, you can either secure it with a rubber band or buy a veggie clip


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Ahh, I got some roasted nori that's not flavored -- I made sure that there's absolutely no salt. it's pretty much the same from what I've seen and there's no other ingredients in there besides seaweed. Though I've placed it on a stone there's some hanging -- and I didn't know I can just leave it in there for 12 hours lol I though it'll sit there for 30 mins and it would have rotted.

I clean out my filter sponge daily, so i'm not too worried about the mess. it'll eventually hit the only filter sponge I have in there.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You can also roll the sheets up tightly and squeeze them into the handle of an aquarium net. This forces the fish to pick at the algae, which is a more natural behavior. I use both methods, and generally have the handle of a net hanging into the back corner of my tank at all times, with algae sheets squeezed inside.


----------

